# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  mua máy cnc đục tượng

## thuonggia315

ai có máy cũ muốn nâng câp ko sài bán lh em nha
0909119315
e muon đục mấy cái tượng nhỏ xíu thôi

----------

